

First C compiler pops up on Github - kurtable
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/06/github_ancient_c_repository/

======
gphil
I don't know why the article didn't link to the repo, but here it is:

<https://github.com/mortdeus/legacy-cc>

